
Ask HN: Why can't Google stop referral spam on Google Analytics? - ohashi
It&#x27;s been getting progressively worse, especially with these fake IDN domains pretending to be major sites (Google, LifeHacker, etc). Today, it&#x27;s my top referral source. I&#x27;m certainly not alone in getting hit with this stuff. It&#x27;s been going on for years and getting progressively worse. But I&#x27;ve seen zero attempt on Google&#x27;s end to try to fight it.<p>What gives?
======
emilburzo
Admin -> Account -> Property -> View -> View Settings

[ ] Bot Filtering

Exclude all hits from known bots and spiders

It's not perfect, but it's better than nothing.

~~~
ohashi
Doesn't help in this case

~~~
emilburzo
Enabling it doesn't work retroactively, just from that point forward.

